# Jewel Beetle



## orionmystery (Jul 14, 2011)

Jewel beetle, _Catoxantha opulenta_ from Maliau Basin: Maliau Basin | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 14, 2011)

Love that second image.  Nice capture.


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 14, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Love that second image.  Nice capture.



Thanks AI.


----------



## cdimitric (Jul 14, 2011)

wow. nice specimen. love #3


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 15, 2011)

cdimitric said:


> wow. nice specimen. love #3



Thank you, cdimitric.


----------



## 16takes (Aug 5, 2011)

I love your detail!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 10, 2011)

16takes said:


> I love your detail!



Thanks, 16takes.


----------



## Actinometro (Aug 11, 2011)

Very good shots indeed !

The third composition is the one I prefer !


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 11, 2011)

Actinometro said:


> Very good shots indeed !
> 
> The third composition is the one I prefer !



Thank you.


----------

